# 20/0 circle hooks??



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

any places in the pensacola-gulf breeze area that carry them? want to get them for sharking off the beach but everywhere i've looked doesnt carry them. i went to gulf breeze b&t and they said they carry them but still havent seen any there. thanks in advance and tight lines.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

did u try J&M tackle in OB? Out of your request range, but they have a lot of things.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We have them at our store in OB as well. If you can't locate them locally and don't feel like driving, I can mail them to you. Just let me know


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I believe Tight Lines has 18/0 circle hooks which is what I use. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

use 10/0 owner circles or 12/0 super mutu. those 20/0 are too big for med. sharks. they aren't taking big baits and the hook is too thick to get out with an average hook remover or pliers. i've been able to remove them by hand but use one of the cheap bass pro hook removers with an S curve. i've also been using gamakatsu 10/0 J hooks and have had 100% hookups in the corner of the mouth. 

the 20/0, or any of the cheap mustads really, do way to much damage to the fish for catch and release. i've already landed 2 sharks with damaged jaws from not being taken care of properly and most likely having a large, cheap hook ripped out of its mouth with the back of a hammer.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

well we've been trying to use the 12/0 mustad circles but we cant seem to get a good hook up on the meduim ones when they run. i just wanted to go to a bigger hook becuase the gap on the 12/0 seems to small. do the owner or super mutu have a wider gap? thanks for the help and tight lines


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> *the 20/0, or any of the cheap mustads really, do way to much damage to the fish for catch and release*. i've already landed 2 sharks with damaged jaws from not being taken care of properly and most likely having a large, cheap hook ripped out of its mouth with the back of a hammer.





foreverfishing said:


> well we've been trying to use the 12/0 mustad circles but we cant seem to get a good hook up on the meduim ones when they run. i just wanted to go to a bigger hook becuase the gap on the 12/0 seems to small. do the owner or super mutu have a wider gap? thanks for the help and tight lines


the owners have the same if not bigger gap as a 16/0 mustad. not sure about the 20/0. mustads are tuna hooks, not shark hooks. they don't have wide gaps for the size they state they are. not very well built either. they're only used because they are cheap and readily available. there's plenty of thinner, stronger hooks with wider gaps. thinner = more/easier hook sets and easier release.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

oh ok. thanks for the info. who carries the owners locally?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> oh ok. thanks for the info. who carries the owners locally?


well where is locally?

im sure half hitch has them, i know bps does and the BX on eglin does too.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Outcast should have them


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

not locally but half hitch in destin always has them


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Did anyone find out if Outcast has the 10/0 Owner circles?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I used these king kat circle hooks in a 14/0 and had no problems getting solid hook ups on everthing that hit my bait. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...circle+hooks&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lowprofile

I picked up some 18/0 circle Eagle Claws, I couldn't find the Super Mutu. What's the real difference is the Eagle Claw 18/0 circle and the 12/0 Super Mutu, there about the same size right?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Lowprofile
> 
> I picked up some 18/0 circle Eagle Claws, I couldn't find the Super Mutu. What's the real difference is the Eagle Claw 18/0 circle and the 12/0 Super Mutu, there about the same size right?


the gaps might be the same. im not sure, i dont have them to compare. 

the sand bars are all but gone right now. your mainly fishing for bulls, tigers and hammers with blacktips in close. now is the time to run the bigger baits with 20/0 hooks and heavy wire. they aren't picky like the sand bars were this winter/spring. 

I'd suggest ordering some 18/0 lindgren pitman hooks. they're 100 for $60 and really good hooks. grind down the barb to just a stub to keep the bait on and you'll have no problems with hookups and de-hooking for a quick release. i've been running the mustad 20/0 for the past two weeks and they work well. crush the barb and they make for a clean release.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been using 13/0 for the smaller baits and 20/0 for the larger baits. I got both at outcast. I believe they are eagle claw hooks. They are a bit thick but o haven't had a problem getting the hook out with little damage to the fish. I'm pretty sure I ran into you at sikes a little while ago and the 20/0 would hook that bonito perfectly.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Normally when I go sharkin I go to Fort Pickens and hike over to the pass. Do y'all think it's work the effort hike all the way out there?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Normally when I go sharkin I go to Fort Pickens and hike over to the pass. Do y'all think it's work the effort hike all the way out there?


It can be worth it but you can havejust as good of luck not as far down. I usually go to where that little point is a decent way down the beach. I haven't shark fished much out there but have hooked up on many while red fishing.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You mean around jetties, or about 200 yards past that?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> You mean around jetties, or about 200 yards past that?


About 200 yards past that.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Hot Spots in Pcola Beach has the 18/0 Eagle Claw in packs of three, which I love. They will order the 20/0 for you quickly, I bought a few when they were located back in GB. I snap the barb, and have never had a problem releasing a shark unharmed. They're worth the money.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hot Spots relocated?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep its on Pensacola beach now.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That's cool, where at on the beach? I bet their rent went up!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

if you guys are ever in Destin, The Ships chandler, just east of half hitch on 98, gulf side, has them and all the leader rigging materials.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> if you guys are ever in Destin, The Ships chandler, just east of half hitch on 98, gulf side, has them and all the leader rigging materials.


Do you know anyone that has crimps for 700# mono? I couldn't find any when I was down there a few weeks ago in Pensacola the only place I have found them was leadertec but I hate paying that much for shipping. 
Thx


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

tigershark said:


> Do you know anyone that has crimps for 700# mono? I couldn't find any when I was down there a few weeks ago in Pensacola the only place I have found them was leadertec but I hate paying that much for shipping.
> Thx


what size are those? 2.8 or 3 or bigger? im not sure if TSC has them but i know you can order from plenty of stores online. crimps get pricy. when you move up to 500lb+ leader only use one crimp. your not going to apply enough pressure to pull it at that size.


----------

